
Renaming the Bro project - henridf
http://blog.bro.org/2018/10/renaming-bro-project_11.html
======
394549
> On the Leadership Team of the Bro Project, we heard clear concerns from the
> Bro community that the name "Bro" has taken on strongly negative
> connotations, such as "Bro culture".

My understanding is that the negative connotations of the word "bro" come
wholly from outsiders who co-opted it to use as a pejorative to attack a
community. It originated and remains an in-group term of endearment and
familiarity in that community.

It's interesting to note that seems like an inversion of what I understand
happened to certain forms of the n-word. It started out as a pejorative slur
used by outsiders to attack a community, but then forms of it were "reclaimed"
by that community to be used as an in-group term of endearment and
familiarity.

